# Strings in einen Baum sortieren



## mmw-megata (1. März 2004)

Hallo erstmal 
Also ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe die Aufgabe im Informatikunterricht 
eine Anwendung mit Java zu schreiben welche
Strings aus einer Textdatei mit Hilfe eines Filedialogs
ausliest und dann in ein Baumdiagramm sortiert ausgibt.
(Was kleiner ist als die Wurzel nach rechts und was grösser
ist nach links).
Ich habe leider nicht wirklich viel Ahnung von Java und würde
mich deshlab sehr freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnten.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen mmw-megata


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. März 2004)

Hallo!

Wie du schon selbst geschrieben hast, hast DU die Aufgabe bekommen ...also solltest DU dich auch eine wenig anstrengen, denn immerhin bekommst ja DU für DEINE Leistung eine Note/Beurteilung ...

deshalb hier nur zwei kleine Tipps!

Wie man Verzeichnisse rekursiv durchsucht kannst du unter http://de.geocities.com/uweplonus/faq/io.html#rekursivVerzeichnis
in der dclj. faq nachlesen.

Die JTree Swing Componente kann man auch im nicht  GUI-Modus verwenden.

Gruß Tom


----------



## mmw-megata (8. März 2004)

Hi
Ich wollte ja auch nicht die Lösung  sondern
nur ein wenig Hilfe 
Also Danke für die Mühe auch wenn mir die Tipps
leider nicht weiter helfen
MfG Megata


----------

